# First shot at tying a drum rig



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

8/0 Gamakatsu Octopus Circle snelled to 80 LB test mono...

Then connected to #3 Crane swivel with a 3-turn Uni-knot.

Comments? Am I on the right track?

Thought I'd check before I tied any more...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks fine to me. Is that an in-line circle or an offset circle?


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

The eye is bent backwards - is that an offset?

DUH - looked up "offset" - when I hold the hook upright, the point of the hook is not inline with the hook shank - so I guess this is an offset hook.

That's the right one isn't it?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

An in-line circle has the point of the hook on the same plane as (parallel) the shaft of the hook. If you put it down on a flat surface, it will lay down flat. An offset hook on the other hand has a point that is not quite parallel to the shaft. 

I've read that in-lines are preferred for drum, but I've never used them for that. I do use them on a lot of my bay rigs though. I feel like I get a better hookup ratio on the in-line circles and have not had a gut hooked fish on one ever.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

OK.

Can I bend these offsets into an inline without compromising their strength?

(jeez I hate being a newbie!!!)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Squalus,I'm just guessing but looks like your leader is 4-6" long. Most guys try to get their hook leader between 1-3". Here's a pic of one I tied using AK's method in the Bible.Its about 2" long. You can also check out NTKG's thread about the different drum rigs as well.









As far as the hook, I used that same one for years although many had said they lost fish to the offset. I lost a cobia in the wash last summer and switched to the Mustad Ultra fine wire in 10/0. So far have been happy with them.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Squalus,I'm just guessing but looks like your leader is 4-6" long. Most guys try to get their hook leader between 1-3". Here's a pic of one I tied using AK's method in the Bible.Its about 2" long. You can also check out NTKG's thread about the different drum rigs as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hate ta tell ya Cdog ,but your gonna lose fish on that hook too, lost three in a row on that same hook this spring.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dawgfsh said:


> Hate ta tell ya Cdog ,but your gonna lose fish on that hook too, lost three in a row on that same hook this spring.


Well that sucks.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry Clay,
it's the fine wire,the regular Mustad ultra 10/0 work great.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*squalus*

yes you can bend them to get them straight ... one of the reasons we want the shortest leader we can is to cut back on the helicoptering when you cast ... you loose distance .... and I'd drop the colored mono too but real nice knots though .... the bend at the eye helps tying a snell .... offset eye is good ..... no kinks in the line or burnt spots from cinching it up ..... pretty good job for the first time I'd say


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dawgfsh said:


> Sorry Clay,
> it's the fine wire,the regular Mustad ultra 10/0 work great.


You talking about the non offset eye ones?

Sorry squalus, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Squalus, your drum rig looks just fine and would work very well. All of the suggested changes are just personal preference. Here are my suggestions: 1) keep using the upturned eye, it makes for a great snell, 2) use clear colored line, 3) 4-6" is fine for a hook leader but more and more are using hook leaders of 1-2 inches for more dictance when casting, 4) offset and non-offset circles both work its just personal choice, 5) your swivel looks a little small. most use swivels in the 230# class but once again its personal choice.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

looks good. Looks just like the rigs I tie for black dum up here in yankee land, same pound test, except I use a 9/0-10/0 "J" hooks and the leader is 36 inches long.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

I guess I didn't hit the "submit reply" button... If this ends up a double post, I'll have the mods delete it.



Cdog said:


> Sorry squalus, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


No problem Cdog - get the info when you can... 

As far as the rest of the responses - I appreciate every comment.

I would have gone with clear or even smoke color for my leader material, but 80LB test is hard to come by inland. I was at a tackle shop yesterday and picked up about 20 feet of the 80LB in green. Hopefully it won't handicap my chances at catching something.

I'm going to try and shorten the leader to the 2-3" range and see how that turns out.

This site is terrific. Not only do you guys have the information and experience - *you're all so willing to share it* and I find that amazing! 

I'm so glad a couple folks here told me about P&S. I look forward to spending some time on the beach with some of you.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Steve to make them REALLY short....tie the swivel then nail snell the hook...in that order....mine are 1/2" from knot to eye of the hook. I snell the hook as close to the eye as possible with the knot at the swivel again the eye of the hook. The 1/2" comes from pulling it tight. AK style .


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

RuddeDogg said:


> looks good. Looks just like the rigs I tie for black dum up here in yankee land, same pound test, except I use a 9/0-10/0 "J" hooks and the leader is 36 inches long.


RD, did you mean 36 inches or 3-6 inches?

As mentioned here, if you meant 36, shortening that thing up will make a world of difference in your casting distance.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Cdog said:


> You talking about the non offset eye ones?
> 
> Sorry squalus, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


 the ones I used were inline, 1x fine wire.. I think they are so sharp and thin they don't slide to the corner... so they popout as soon as the fish turns toward you.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Treed! That AK really has a bag of trix doesn't he??


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

By the way, caught the three large drum the night before the striper tourney on a Mustad ultra 10/0 tied to the 50# shocker with a loop knot. No bite leader at all.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep 36 inches*



Dr. Bubba said:


> RD, did you mean 36 inches or 3-6 inches?
> 
> As mentioned here, if you meant 36, shortening that thing up will make a world of difference in your casting distance.


thats the standard length we use here as these are boat based rigs.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

RuddeDogg - give these a shot next time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Thanks Clyde*

That kinda looks like the Grouper rigs I make. Thanks again.


----------

